# Sarah Dessen



## swimfanatic (Mar 10, 2007)

I've just begun reading Sarah Dessen's books (That Summer, Someone Like You, This Lullaby, The Truth About Forever, etc.), and they're amazing! They all have great messages in the end and I really like her characters (especially in The Truth About Forever). I'd have to say my favorites of the books I've read of her's so far would probably be a tie of The Truth About Forever and Just Listen. I'm pretty much addicted to anything that she writes. I can't stop reading her books!


----------



## swimfanatic (Mar 12, 2007)

Has _no one_ read Sarah Dessen? Man, you're missing out if you haven't. Just my opinion...


----------



## causefordisaster (Mar 19, 2007)

love love, love, love her!


----------



## swimfanatic (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally, _someone_ who agrees! She is the greatest. Which of her books is your favorite?


----------



## causefordisaster (Mar 20, 2007)

Just Listen, the twist was _so_ good.


----------



## swimfanatic (Mar 20, 2007)

Agreed. I thought it was _very_ good, too. But I really liked Wes in The Truth About Forever. He was probably my favorite guy character of her's.


----------



## HelloNiki (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww i love Sarah Dessen! The Truth About Forever and This Lullaby were my two favorites but i also really really enjoyed Someone Like You.

For some reason however i really didnt like Just Listen...There was something about it that didn't seem right. 

But i read it very fast and didn't exactly have time to enjoy it so maybe i missed out on some important parts. I don't know..


----------



## writingkeys (Jul 31, 2007)

Sarah Dessen is so talented. She really knows how to write her characters! And she's not afraid to tackle the issues facing us. Anyway, Just Listen is my absolute favorite.  I also really enjoyed Dreamland... not that I haven't enjoyed all of them!


----------



## swimfanatic (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't like That Summer that much. It just didn't seem as good as her other books. Otherwise, I liked all the rest.


----------



## HelloNiki (Aug 1, 2007)

That Summer was the one with Norman and Coley right?

i wasn't too crazy about it either to tell yout he truth..


----------

